# Quick Questionnaire for research questionnaire for research s



## n.cappo

Hey Expats! I'm doing a research paper regarding raw feeding for pets in Spain and would like to know your opinion regarding this topic! If you could fill in this quick questionnaire that would be so helpful for me  
https://es.surveymonkey.com/r/DY6YGQG


----------



## xabiaxica

n.cappo said:


> Hey Expats! I'm doing a research paper regarding raw feeding for pets in Spain and would like to know your opinion regarding this topic! If you could fill in this quick questionnaire that would be so helpful for me
> https://es.surveymonkey.com/r/DY6YGQG


Who or what is the paper for?


----------



## n.cappo

Hey Xàbia, the paper is for my university project about consumer buying behaviour regarding dog food, specifically Spanish consumers attitudes towards raw pet food.


----------

